# Size, breed? What can u tell me from the pic? She's 4 weeks here



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I would prefer a full face shot  It's hard to tell that small what size she could turn out to be. Usually by 4 months you can take her weight and then double it to get an idea of what her size maybe. I thought you were sure she was pit/rott? I have seen alot of that mix come out the same color as yours.


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

No the thing was I wasn't positive. Cause I never seen the parents it was just what they told me


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't tell from the picture looks maybe rottie, 4 weeks is to young to say wait till about 8-10 months you can start to see mature features then.


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hotrodder630 said:


> No the thing was I wasn't positive. Cause I never seen the parents it was just what they told me


Ah, okay...you adopted her from a shelter right?


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

Over the pas 4 weeks she has changed almost her whole look. This is her about 5 mins ago


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hotrodder630 said:


>


OMG! my first thought was dauchsund when I looked at the pic quick lol! She is a cutie . Still a tough one for me to say what she could have in her.


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

No :/ I picked her up from a lady in a parking lot. And it's just so tough she's changing so quickly


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmm her face does not seem typical Rotti but really it is hard to say, especially when she is mixed!!! It is amazing she is loosing so much of the black she once had. I wonder if the women who gave it to you assumed Rotti because of the color?!

Again she is really adorable!!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I agree that she is too young to say for sure...
But she's super cute!
I have seen German Shepherd mixes that coloration too.
Lots of black and tan breeds and mixes, hard to say for sure til she's older.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Hotrodder630 said:


>


Get stool check on that pup for worms. I can clearly see ribs in pic, and she has a "pot belly," and could have hook worms and/or round worms. If you got pup at 4 weeks (WAY TOO YOUNG!!!) no way that pup was fully dewormed. Don't take word of ANYONE getting rid of 4 week old pup in a parking lot!


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I understand she was way to young to separate from her mother but that wasn't my choice and yeah on Saturday, she had all her shots and I brought in a fecal sample and sadly I gotta call this morning from my vet saying she does have worms :/


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not a big deal just gotta keep on top of the deworming at this age , With our pups we usually deworm every 2 weeks for the 1st 4 months then once a month every month till 6 months of age , then we switch to the adult schedule of deworming. Every vet may be different though but thats what we follow.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Hotrodder630 said:


> Yes I understand she was way to young to separate from her mother but that wasn't my choice and yeah on Saturday, she had all her shots and I brought in a fecal sample and sadly I gotta call this morning from my vet saying she does have worms :/


You're tellin me you were forced to go get him from a parking lot? It wasn't you who decided to go get him? You didn't get him from a breeder, and now it's your job to fix a problem you didn't create. I hope you learn and remember this, so you never repeat it, and can teach your lesson to others, before they make the same costly choice.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hotrodder630 said:


> Yes I understand she was way to young to separate from her mother but that wasn't my choice and yeah on Saturday, she had all her shots and I brought in a fecal sample and sadly I gotta call this morning from my vet saying she does have worms :/


Did they tell you what type of worms? I just use Pyrantel which will get rid of hookworms, roundworms, at 2,4,6,8,10,12 weeks of age then monthly until 6 months of age. Then I deworm every six months after that. I also use panacur C once @ 8 weeks to get rid of tapeworms, and whipworms which Pyrantel does not kill and then I follow up with the Panacur C yearly thereafter.


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, and to Hyde ur right...it was my choice and when I talked to the lady it was either these puppies get a home or they get set to a pound, there isn't a shelter. Should these dogs have been killed because somebody else decided to be irresponsible and back yard breed two different breeds of dog. I thought i was doing a nice thing by taking in a puppy, caring for it and restoring it back to full health. But I guess people like you know what's right. Sorry for hurting ur feelings. My shoulder is here to cry on if u need it.


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

And u talk like it's a mistake, i don't regret adopting her, and I think she's lucky to have a owner who's willing to spend the amount of money to get all her vaccinations and the care she needs. But ur right, maybe we should set something up and take her to the pound


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hotrodder630 said:


> Thanks for all the info, and to Hyde ur right...it was my choice and when I talked to the lady it was either these puppies get a home or they get set to a pound, there isn't a shelter. Should these dogs have been killed because somebody else decided to be irresponsible and back yard breed two different breeds of dog. I thought i was doing a nice thing by taking in a puppy, caring for it and restoring it back to full health. But I guess people like you know what's right. Sorry for hurting ur feelings. My shoulder is here to cry on if u need it.


You did an honorable deed ... I think where Hyde is coming from is when we support BYB's we enable the cycle of back yard breeding to continue. People like this do not care what the breed and are often the one's passing off poor representations into the hands of anyone who will take or buy from them. It's a very sad cycle which is why it's best not to support these type's of people if they had no one to sell or give to they would not be in business to peddle their pups. Love your puppy and take good care of her but these are the type's of guys you don't want to support in the future should you ever want another pet go to a well respected breeder breeding quality animals.


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I agree with Hyde however making it seem like a mistake is not cool. I am enjoying the puppy and so is my family, which is why I'm spending already hundreds of dollars to take care of her. I just didn't think the puppy's fate should be decided cause either a good known breeder bred her, or some irresponsible person who didn't have there dogs spayed and or neutered.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Hotrodder630 said:


> Thanks for all the info, and to Hyde ur right...it was my choice and when I talked to the lady it was either these puppies get a home or they get set to a pound, there isn't a shelter. Should these dogs have been killed because somebody else decided to be irresponsible and back yard breed two different breeds of dog. I thought i was doing a nice thing by taking in a puppy, caring for it and restoring it back to full health. But I guess people like you know what's right. Sorry for hurting ur feelings. My shoulder is here to cry on if u need it.


:rain: Feeling sorry for a dog doesn't help the overpopulation one bit. Those stupid idiots who back yard breed need to be banned from even owning dogs. Me crying? Hah, I don't think so. I'll cull a pup of better quality than many will ever own if it doesn't meet expectatons. And without a second thought. And it's the "criers" and "oh, poor puppy" people who contibute the most to the deterioration of the REAL American Pit Bull Terrier. They breed dogs that ain't worth feeding. They breed the dogs that give the breed a bad name. Those dogs are the enemies of the true APBT. As well as the wanna be "pitbull" owners who can't tell a spade from a heart.

BTW, my fire was at the idiot wanna be breeders who think they breed anything close to an APBT. Breed is over popular and in the wrong hands these days. Too many curs posing as the real deal. If its a mix it aint no "pit." But American children are being raised curs, so what else can we expect?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Hotrodder630 said:


> Yes I agree with Hyde however making it seem like a mistake is not cool. I am enjoying the puppy and so is my family, which is why I'm spending already hundreds of dollars to take care of her. I just didn't think the puppy's fate should be decided cause either a good known breeder bred her, or some irresponsible person who didn't have there dogs spayed and or neutered.


It wasn't your caring for the pup that was wrong. For hundreds of dollars you could have gotten yourself a much better dog. Can you save every pup? No. Nobody can! People need to stop paying the diaper bill of these wanna be breeders. These "breeders" are scum. They didn't care a wink about anything, and now you're paying for their mistake. People need to close they eyes to these dispicable byb's and put an end to them. The more pup's that are rescued through pity, the more will be produced. It like the online scams that lure men or women-----how? Through they feelings!


----------



## Hotrodder630 (Sep 18, 2011)

I know that going the route of a breeder wouldve been a better choice and i was expecting health problems but like i said before i think bella was lucky to hbe me pick er up instead of her beig sent to the poind and then on top of that i think shes lucky to have someone take care of her, make sure she gets better. Believe it or not, i cant really explain why because pitbulls are wonderful dogs but not many people like them, ad would juat walk by. Now under no circumstance am i asking for praise but im also not asking for any snobby remarks. I guess these are the cards I was dealt, and honestly I'm more than willing to play them. Sorry if I offended anybody here, I thought these types of sites were to share our common passion of pits no matter where they came from. I'll learn to keep my mouth shut


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hotrodder630 said:


> Yes I agree with Hyde however making it seem like a mistake is not cool. I am enjoying the puppy and so is my family, which is why I'm spending already hundreds of dollars to take care of her. I just didn't think the puppy's fate should be decided cause either a good known breeder bred her, or some irresponsible person who didn't have there dogs spayed and or neutered.


I understand why you took the pup at the time I am just trying to get you to see the other side of the spectrum. People who own and breed real APBT's and are dedicating their lives to preserve them and promote any good image that's left to the public are working against the odd's when we have a serious overpopulation problem caused by BYB's breeding to peddle more pups vs breeding to maintain the breed only producing quality animals and placing them in responsible hands. Very few people should own an APBT but sadly our breed has become extremely popular and is in high demand for the wrong reasons and the animals are lacking in many area's because of this. You have your pup so now you need to do right by him or her but should you decide to add another pup in the future I urge you to only buy from a responsible breeder.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hotrodder630 said:


> I know that going the route of a breeder wouldve been a better choice and i was expecting health problems but like i said before i think bella was lucky to hbe me pick er up instead of her beig sent to the poind and then on top of that i think shes lucky to have someone take care of her, make sure she gets better. Believe it or not, i cant really explain why because pitbulls are wonderful dogs but not many people like them, ad would juat walk by. Now under no circumstance am i asking for praise but im also not asking for any snobby remarks. I guess these are the cards I was dealt, and honestly I'm more than willing to play them. Sorry if I offended anybody here, I thought these types of sites were to share our common passion of pits no matter where they came from. I'll learn to keep my mouth shut


That is what this site is for,along with educating people about the breed.Thanks for giving the gal a chance.She's lucky to have you!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Aww, Hyde got banned 
He has given me lots of great advice in my short stay here,
that stinks. I liked him, He was very knowledgable.



As far as your puppy, She is lucky to have you. Just be a responsible owner and have her fixed so we don't end up with anymore around to give away in parking lots. As many stated a Rottweiler and a Pit Bull mix isn't a very good combo and should have never been breed but BYB will do anything.  I'm glad you like your new pup,enjoy her and train her well.


----------

